# How do you get virgin does to lift? (Rabbits)



## Blessedwithpets (Dec 13, 2021)

These are my 4 mini rexes, the 2 tricolors are bucks and the lilac and the harlequin are does. The booted tri is a 2 year old proven buck. The rest are virgins and the 2 does are 9 months old and the other buck is 11 months old. I’ve been trying to breed them for over 2 months My first buck wouldn’t do his job so I got the proven buck and now my does won’t lift and they just run around and tuck their tails. I’ve Been trying to breed them with the proven buck for three weeks every day and they just won’t lift. I want to mention I cannot get any new rabbits because my parents won’t allow me. I barely got the proven back after begging and begging. But I just need any advice that I can get please.


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 14, 2021)

Rabbits are seasonal.... some worse than others. Try some lights at night.   I've heard and tried of everything from ACV added to their water, extra feed, moving their cages, ect. best thing I've found is more day length.


----------



## secuono (Dec 14, 2021)

Many just flatten the rabbit and hold it for the buck.


----------



## Blessedwithpets (Dec 14, 2021)

promiseacres said:


> Rabbits are seasonal.... some worse than others. Try some lights at night.   I've heard and tried of everything from ACV added to their water, extra feed, moving their cages, ect. best thing I've found is more day length.


I feed them plenty but not too much that they are overweight and I’ve tried switching their cages etc and there’s not really a way I can get light down there unless I buy a really long extension cord and they are pretty expensive and I’m 13 and don’t have a lot of money but anyways I will attempt to get light down there or I might just have to wait


----------



## Hideaway Pines (Dec 14, 2021)

I usually pet the doe and calm her down rub her head and then she usually allows the buck to mount her. It has worked for me in the past anyway...


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Dec 15, 2021)

Calming and restraining the doe might help you. Word of caution, be mindful of where your hands are. Flemish Giant buck got real excited, bit and drew blood on a does neck. Luckily my hand was on her forehead. 
Day length might be your problem. Might have to wait until late Feb or March.


----------



## Blessedwithpets (Dec 15, 2021)

Yeah I tried holding her down but she just tucked her tail and I was holding her by her scruff kind of but not really because Mini Rex barely have a scruff but I just couldn’t get her high enough for the buck. I did actually manage to get one fall off and shes due on Christmas but she doesn’t feel pregnant when I palpate her. I might have to just wait then. I was hoping to have babies by my birthday which is February 21 but it’s OK if I don’t I’m just being patient with them.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (Dec 22, 2021)

Blessedwithpets said:


> Yeah I tried holding her down but she just tucked her tail and I was holding her by her scruff kind of but not really because Mini Rex barely have a scruff but I just couldn’t get her high enough for the buck. I did actually manage to get one fall off and shes due on Christmas but she doesn’t feel pregnant when I palpate her. I might have to just wait then. I was hoping to have babies by my birthday which is February 21 but it’s OK if I don’t I’m just being patient with them.


You can't always tell if they have babies when you palpate them. I thought my last 2 mommas weren't gonna have babies because I couldn't feel them in her abdomen but sure enough, they both did about 2 weeks ago. Only once did I feel babies, in one's abdomen. That was about a year ago and they were big babies, 4 of them.  Just be patient and hope for the best.


----------



## Blessedwithpets (May 4, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> You can't always tell if they have babies when you palpate them. I thought my last 2 mommas weren't gonna have babies because I couldn't feel them in her abdomen but sure enough, they both did about 2 weeks ago. Only once did I feel babies, in one's abdomen. That was about a year ago and they were big babies, 4 of them.  Just be patient and hope for the best.


I did it and was patient! I have 2 beautiful litters now a 5 week litter and a 3 day old litter. I’m so happy lol.


----------



## LilTxFarmer (May 4, 2022)

Blessedwithpets said:


> I did it and was patient! I have 2 beautiful litters now a 5 week litter and a 3 day old litter. I’m so happy lol. View attachment 91340View attachment 91341View attachment 91342View attachment 91343


Ya done good!


----------



## Blessedwithpets (May 4, 2022)

LilTxFarmer said:


> Ya done good!


Thank you!


----------

